# Negative Cleaning



## oriecat (Jul 23, 2003)

What do you use to clean negatives?  I had a horrible dust problem tonight.  I would brush and brush and brush, but I still ended up with white spots.  The dust won't die!


----------



## motcon (Jul 23, 2003)

here's the process i use:

- i first brush with anti-static brush
- hit each side with a dust spray
- use a lint free cloth if any stubborn particles remain
- place in negative carrier and curse quietly if i missed any


----------



## enigma (Jul 24, 2003)

yep.... sounds about right to me.  seems to work.  I used to be lazy and not clean them.... not a good idea.  dust, hairs, other.... look very bad on prints.


----------



## ~rosey~ (Aug 20, 2003)

i use some special ilford neg cleaning chemicals (i'd give you the name but i cant remember) and neg cleaning tissues. neg holders are a must if you want to keep your negs clean. it all seems to work alright, but my major problem is scrathes, i guess im just not careful enough when enlarging!!  :?


----------



## oriecat (Aug 22, 2003)

I hate scratches too.  Even worse since you know it's your own fault.  :cry:


----------

